# Poodle with nervous inappropriate behaviors, how to fix it.



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Humping is a dominant behavior. What your terrier did was take her position back from him. She got fed up with the behavior and did a dominance grab with him to put him back in his place. I think that you might need to get him evaluated to make sure that's what he's trying to do to you but that's what it sounds like to me. You'd have to describe more about your situation like where does he sleep, how does he behave when you walk him, how does he behave around other dogs that he doesn't live with, how do you react to him when he's displaying this behavior for you?


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Walk, walk walk your little 'humper'! That will take away some of his nervous energy and boredom. Some dogs do it more than others and that is why some just never want a male dog. I have 2 males that sometimes jump on one another-it is usually first thing in the morning when they have all of their pent-up energy. so give walking a try....


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

To answer your questions:

You'd have to describe more about your situation like where does he sleep?
He sleeps at the foot our bed, has since he was a puppy, trying to transistion him to a bed or his crate. 

Terrier sleeps in the closet, she is too big to sleep in the bed with us we would be happy to have her up there if there was room. also the two are separated for a reason at night.

how does he behave when you walk him,
Fine unless he see a small child running after him or he sees a dog that is bigger than him and then he just gets barky. Typically we walk him where there is no one around or early in the morning or late at night. (typically he gets 3 forty five minute walks a day) Not so much now that I can't get out and do it.


how does he behave around other dogs that he doesn't live with:

Depends. If he has known the dog since he was a puppy or since the dog was a puppy fine. If the dog is a larger dog, as long as he met the dog when the dog when he was smaller than him he was fine. Typically he goes off and plays by himself. He only humps when he gets nervous after being chased or something

how do you react to him when he's displaying this behavior for you?

Typically we just remove him from the situation. He wasn't socialized as a puppy due to being very ill and always up at the vet hospital


----------

